# Questions for Irrigation Companies



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I have started the process of contacting irrigation companies to get a system installed in my front yard. I've spoken with three so far and will start meeting with them over the couple of weeks.

I wanted some input on questions I should be asking / things I should be looking for when performing my due diligence.

Below is a photo of my front. It is approx. 10,500 sq.ft., including the small section up the right side of my house.

I am not doing the left side of the driveway at this time.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Well? What is the capacity, recharge time?

How far into the ditch you want to irrigate?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@g-man I'm on city water.

Probably just to the bottom. I don't need to water the other side since I will only be cutting it.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Subbed, in the same boat, except most companies around here are booking next summer already.

And I'm on a well


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

BBLOCK said:


> Subbed, in the same boat, except most companies around here are booking next summer already.
> 
> And I'm on a well


That's fine with me, if that's the case here. The one guy I spoke to said he could do it in August.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Uff, city water for an acre.

The main thing to get from the them is a design. You want head to head coverage. To me a bad signs is when they just tell you they will figure out the head locations the day they install.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Harts said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> > Subbed, in the same boat, except most companies around here are booking next summer already.
> ...


Yeah one guy said September one guy said maybe end of August and I think the third company is booking September.

Might be late for me to put my seed down if I get the system in...

Guess we'll see how it all plays out.

Meanwhile I'm trying to read the tutorials whenever I can. But I'm still pretty lost lol, a lot more reading to do.

I'd like to just do it myself but haven't developed the skill set yet, going to try and take measurements and work on a good sketch this weekend.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

@Harts

Have you tried making your own layout yet?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

BBLOCK said:


> @Harts
> 
> Have you tried making your own layout yet?


Nope. Not the least bit interested in taking any of this on myself.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I love this from a recent response



corneliani said:


> One way to qualify a potential bidder is to ask them this question. You'll quickly learn what they know and how quality-minded they are. So if this was me I'd be like "Hey bud, I'm really particular about my yard and I'd love to have a top-of-the line system ... but I don't know what I don't know. What makes a system a top-tier one anyhow? Or are they all the same?" If he takes the bait on that last one and dismisses things you know he's not quality driven, he just bangs them out.
> 
> As for what's important ... it's mostly doing the basics right, IMO! Sizing the system right is right up there.


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

Questions to ask-
What restrictions, if any, are there for watering in my area? Are there certain days, times of day, etc..
Flow & PSI. Does pressure fluctuate by day and/or time of day? Make sure they design the system based on worse case scenario.
Backflow and pressure regulator are recommended and often required.
What brands do you use? 
What type pipe do you recommend? (Don't let them use the cheap thin walled PVC)
How will you dig the trenches? How deep?
Shut off valves & drains are nice to have at each valve station, and also where the irrigation ties into the water supply.
What permits are required and do you take care of getting them?
What type of warranty do you offer for your work? When something breaks or malfunctions, what's your response time?
Do you service what you install? Do you winterize & reopen the system (for additional fees).
Have them do a design, including the complete pipe layout and make sure you get a copy for future reference.

Are you wanting drip installed in the planter areas too?


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

@Harts

Got my first quote today

$5400

For the backyard

And one line wrapping around the front throwing out from the beds.

No point going any further yet


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Harts said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> > @Harts
> ...


I think it is wise to at least be knowledgeable enough to do a design. While I would still hire it out to someone to do the work, I want to know they did not screw something up.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

@g-man

Is it worth adding rain gauge w Rachio controller?

It's only $100 so no big deal guy just told me it's not needed on a rural lot w well water, you're going to need to water anyways. He installs them in the city but told me I don't really need it.

So just curious what your thoughts are


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is not worth it. Check if you have a weather underground station close to you. If not a PWS will be worth it.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

g-man said:


> It is not worth it. Check if you have a weather underground station close to you. If not a PWS will be worth it.


OK perfect thanks. I was thinking about a pws anyways is there one that syncs up w the rachio nice.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Thanks everyone for your input. Is there much difference between Rain Bird and Hunter? With all things being equal, do comparable models between the two function similarly?


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Harts said:


> Thanks everyone for your input. Is there much difference between Rain Bird and Hunter? With all things being equal, do comparable models between the two function similarly?


In my opinion, they are both top quality brands and I've used both manufacturer's products for various applications. From your perspective I'd look at the extent of the warranty the installer provides and the bona fides that they would likely still be around to honor their warranty. Whichever of the two the guy with the strongest warranty and bona fides picks is going to be fine as far as the hardware.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Delmarva Keith appreciate this.


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

@Harts Do you have the gpm/psi info as well as measurements of the lot with spacings, tree locations etc? I can help you design something if you'd like so you'd know what to expect.

You may regret not doing the side/back in the future although your turf looks like it's in good shape.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

burntfire said:


> @Harts Do you have the gpm/psi info as well as measurements of the lot with spacings, tree locations etc? I can help you design something if you'd like so you'd know what to expect.
> 
> You may regret not doing the side/back in the future although your turf looks like it's in good shape.


Wow. Thanks man. I appreciate that.

The back and side will get done eventually but budget and potential pool are also part of the equation.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

If you're doing an inground pool, you might want to wait on doing an irrigation system now. Let's just say there will be damage to the irrigation system and it's usually not minor. Also plan on the lawn in the area of all around the pool, and between the pool and where the equipment is and the pool to the street will be pretty much destroyed. Depending on the crew, a lot more than that also. If you can coordinate the pool install and the irrigation install, that would be the best time (a large scale resod is going to be in your future).


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

It really shouldn't be destroyed if installed correctly especially with OP being in Ontario; I would assume with frost line he would need to be several feet below grade. As far as the heads they should be placed on the outer edge of the side yard thus shouldn't be disturbed unless the pool installers are careless.

@Harts even if you don't plan on doing the back and side now you can always pipe for future while doing the front. It'll add very little to the cost and will save you headache in the future. Wires/valves can be ready to go so you don't have to re-tear up your yard to get to the controller.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

burntfire said:


> It really shouldn't be destroyed if installed correctly especially with OP being in Ontario; I would assume with frost line he would need to be several feet below grade. As far as the heads they should be placed on the outer edge of the side yard thus shouldn't be disturbed unless the pool installers are careless.
> 
> @Harts even if you don't plan on doing the back and side now you can always pipe for future while doing the front. It'll add very little to the cost and will save you headache in the future. Wires/valves can be ready to go so you don't have to re-tear up your yard to get to the controller.


Ok. Have you ever been there for the aftermath? If the pool installers are careless :lol: Must be a whole lot different where you are. Around here, it's a  show. Best I can explain is builders are not landscapers. Looking at the photo, I'd also start erasing a good number of those trees if pool builders are allowed near that lot.


----------

